# How do you smuggle a live budgie internally?



## LDFerguson (9 May 2007)

Saw this today about the various items that have been smuggled into Portlaoise Prison, including a live budgie.  
http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/?jp=MHAUSNIDAUGB&rss=rss1

The bit that boggles my mind is...


> This morning's reports say the budgie is believed to have been smuggled into the prison by a female visitor who concealed the bird internally in her body.


----------



## Carpenter (9 May 2007)

Wonderbra?


----------



## LDFerguson (9 May 2007)

> Wonderbra?


 
"Hello Boys, 
Who's a Pretty Boy then?
Hello Boys, 
Who's a Pretty Boy then?"


----------



## ney001 (9 May 2007)

My uncle was a prison officer up until a few years ago and told me some of the items then found in people, one guy had a mobile phone complete with Charger concealed internally - that had to hurt!!.  Where there's a will, there's a way!  Gotta wonder how they got the cage in though!!


----------



## Firefly (9 May 2007)

I bet when the bird flew out the sh1t really hit the fan


----------



## z105 (9 May 2007)

> Where there's a will, there's a way!


 
You mean "Where there's a will, there's a Relative! "


----------



## Dinging (9 May 2007)

Dont see the harm in having a budgie.  Mobiles, drugs yes these should be banned and anyone found with these in their cells should be charged but a budgie is Ok I think.


----------



## LDFerguson (9 May 2007)

I don't think I'd want to share a cell with someone who kept a budgie and certainly not one that been smuggled in that fashion.


----------



## ney001 (9 May 2007)

Dinging said:


> Dont see the harm in having a budgie.  Mobiles, drugs yes these should be banned and anyone found with these in their cells should be charged but a budgie is Ok I think.



Anyone who's willing to get a budgie smuggled internally want's it a bit too much and doesn't strike me as a pet lover!!     - I would suggest that they would use it in a similar way to the way they used pidgeons outside Mountjoy - i.e use it to send messages, carry drugs


----------



## gipimann (9 May 2007)

Coming to a cineplex near you......."The Birdman of Portlaoise"


----------



## LDFerguson (9 May 2007)

I suppose it would be less painful than smuggling a drugs mule.


----------



## liteweight (9 May 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Wonderbra?



They said she smuggled it in internally ....think 'a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush', type of thing.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 May 2007)

What colour was the budgie


----------



## Hoagy (9 May 2007)

How about smuggling in a budgie's egg and then incubate it?


----------



## ney001 (9 May 2007)

Hoagy said:


> How about smuggling in a budgie's egg and then incubate it?



where would you incubate it though?.....................oh I see!


----------



## elefantfresh (9 May 2007)

Thats a cheep shot!


----------



## Lipstick69 (10 May 2007)

Reports this morning say a second budgie was also seized and at one stage there were seven of the birds in the prison, with the tuck shop even selling bird seed to their owners.

!!!


----------



## LDFerguson (10 May 2007)

I saw that - also that some prisoners had flat-screen TVs! I hope they weren't smuggled internally. Ouch.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

LDFerguson said:


> I saw that - also that some prisoners had flat-screen TVs! I hope they weren't smuggled internally. Ouch.



Ouch indeed! And what about the gallons of home brew with all the equipment that would necessitate? I tell ya....Mna na hEireann.....some of us out there could probably set up a soup kitchen by the sound of it!


----------



## SineWave (10 May 2007)

Believe the prisoners are now looking for the ""


----------



## ney001 (10 May 2007)

SineWave said:


> Believe the prisoners are now looking for the ""



very good  - although maybe the canary was used to detect gas?


----------



## Delboy (11 May 2007)

budgie was drugged and hence unconcious before the visitors hid them 'internally'...serious sickos out there.
but according to Paul McWilliams on Tubridy tonight last week, the majority of prisoners in portlaoise have plasma screen TV's. They also give shopping lists and cash to the guards who do a weekly shop for them. 
It's a great little country....the liberals should be proud of themselves


----------



## Megan (14 May 2007)

sueellen said:


> What colour was the budgie



"BROWN/YELLOW"


----------

